# Muster/Zeichen/Texterkennung auf einem Image



## tipehana (16. Jan 2007)

Hallo,


ich habe ein Objekt von der Klasse Image. Dieses beinhaltet ein Bild auf welchem 10 Zahlen sind. Ich möchte diese Zahlen einlesen, weil ich diese noch für spätere Zwecke brauche... Die Zahlen stehen immer an derselben Stelle, nur ihre  Reichenfolge kann sich bei anderen Bildern verändern.


Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich diese Zahlen erkennen kann?


Danke für eure Hilfen!


----------



## André Uhres (16. Jan 2007)

Du könntest sie in einer Liste im Objekt speichern.


----------



## tipehana (16. Jan 2007)

ja...


aber irgendwie muss ich die zahlen, die bisher auf dem image abgebildet sind erst einmal erkennen, und das will ich wissen... also wie man das amcht...


----------



## André Uhres (16. Jan 2007)

..mit dem blossen Auge? ..


----------



## Wildcard (16. Jan 2007)

André Uhres hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..mit dem blossen Auge? ..


Ich glaube tibehana möchte eine Texterkennung (wie OCR).
Selbst machen wird extrem schwierig, ohne passende Bibliothek kannst du das abhaken.


----------



## Illuvatar (16. Jan 2007)

Wenn die Zahlen pixelgenau immer gleich sind, könntest du sozusagen Referenzimages machen und dann vergleichen...
Ansonsten glt, was Wildcard gesagt hat.


----------



## Wildcard (16. Jan 2007)

Beispiel für einen Captcha Decoder:
http://sam.zoy.org/pwntcha/


----------



## Guest (17. Jan 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich glaube tibehana möchte eine Texterkennung (wie OCR).



jup...



hab au die befürchtung, dass es ziemlich schwierig wird...


das pwntcha projekt kann genau das was ich will... leider kann man das net dowbloaden un in seinen code einbauen... wäre ja au zu einfach gewesen....


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jan 2007)

Eventuell kann Google Helfen. Captcha + decoder oder so


----------



## Marco13 (17. Jan 2007)

Du solltest Illuvatars Beitrag nicht komplett ignorieren. SIND die Zahlen immer pixelgenau gleich? Wenn ja, ist es ziemlich einfach. Ein kleines "Rauschen" ist auch nicht problematisch. Nur wenn die Zahlen unterschieldiche Größen haben, oder irgendwie "verzerrt" sind, wird's schwierig...


----------

